
How to build server-less applications for Mist - jarsin
https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/07/12/build-server-less-applications-mist/
======
teod
I haven't played with this too much, but does Mist need a local copy of the
entire blockchain? If so, I'm not sure these decentralized applications will
be accessible to the average user. On the other hand, the application in the
tutorial directly deals with Ether so the user may already have a fully
validating node. Are decentralized apps created on Ethereum intended to always
involve Ether? I suppose Ether is used to reward the miners for hosting the
application?

~~~
avsa
For now Mist requires a full blockchain but we already started testing a
light-client on the node that would avoid that.

Not all app need to show ether to the user, but that is the currency used to
pay miners for transaction fees. There are ways in which the app developer can
try to abstract the concept of ether using other currency, or even subsidising
the users by paying their cost via other means (like what digix gold does).

Ether is not used as a reward for hosting the app, but for changing saving
data and changing states on the blockchain. We will have a P2P solution where
users are paid to host actual application files.

~~~
teod
As mentioned in the article, would that P2P solution be Swarm ([http://swarm-
gateways.net/bzz:/a600d48f01d5e6d07907d9d14db0f...](http://swarm-
gateways.net/bzz:/a600d48f01d5e6d07907d9d14db0ff205624caf0570d0c2601cdb80c9767bcb9/index.html))?

------
fhood
I briefly read that as Myst, and was very intrigued.

~~~
jarsin
I posted it as "How to build server-less applications for Ethereum" because I
assume most people don't know what Mist is. But someone changed it back to
Mist.

~~~
avsa
I used Mist as the title because it's an ethereum blog, but you had a good
point when using it for other contexts

